# Installing Starcraft



## raoul_1101

I'm having some trouble installing starcraft. Yes I still play that game, its amazing.... After I put in the cd key it starts installing, and near the end of the install, i get an error:

Setup was unable to copy the following file:
   Files\EditLocal.dll
Error 0x00000005: Access is denied.
(C:\Files\Installer\setup\DiskUndo.cpp:240)

Installation Aborted.


How can I get around this?


----------



## cybereclipse

is your disc badly scratched??


----------



## massahwahl

I agree with cyber, thats gotta be from a disc scratch


----------



## raoul_1101

no.. i even have a backup that does the same.
If i try to install it on another partition, though, it gets even farther, and then i get an error:

Aborted


And it quits out.
Ill go wash my disk jic


----------



## massahwahl

What OS are you using?


----------



## raoul_1101

windows xp. not registered yet, could that have anything to do with it?


----------



## cybereclipse

no i dont think so...

are you working on a computer administator account
or a limited or guest account...


----------



## raoul_1101

Admin


----------



## massahwahl

do you have any other computers you could try installing the game on? Also, have you uninstalled previous installations of the game completely?


----------



## cybereclipse

^^ took the words right out of my mouth..lol


----------



## raoul_1101

Yes I do, I'll do that now. And there are no previous installations.


----------



## raoul_1101

....and installation was successful on another computer!


----------



## raoul_1101

This is the only computer with the issue, and no matter what disk I use, i get an error in the same spot everytime... (!!)


----------

